# Please help: Lexapro PLUS Klonopin??



## TroubledGuy (Dec 10, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried this before? I'm not sure how typical or safe it is to take both an SSRI and a benzo at the same time. My psychiatrist prescribed this to me, but he basically wants me to take the Lexapro as the primary meds and the Klonopin on an as-needed basis and to help me sleep (even though I have no problems sleeping!!). I'd prefer to take just Klonopin, as I've had no effect from SSRI's Paxil and Zoloft in the past, other than a large weight gain. 

Admittedly, I don't know much about Lexapro other than that it's an SSRI. And I couldn't really ask questions of the doc (I posted a rant on the doc in the frustration forum) because he wasn't very helpful or communicative.

Would combining Lexapro and Klonopin be helpful? I've been on the Klonopin (brand name) for a few days now... .5mgs twice a day did nothing, so I upped myself to .75mgs twice a day. I feel high for about an hour after taking it, but then SA reappears, albeit not as strongly. I'd like to take as low a dose as possible... do you think I could take this low a dose and take the Lexapro on top of it and have a good effect? Has anyone had any good effects on Klonopin dosage as low as .75mgs x 2.

(As a side note, I had been taking generic Klonopin that I had ordered online - but was taking only .5mgs x 2 and didn't notice any effect at all)


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

It is common and safe to take a benzo with an ssri.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

to troubled
yes its common to take both, they go well together, your K dose is midrange, assuming the tablets arent inactive fakes and havent been spoiled by hot storage, they should help, but you do need to co operate with them and try to relax, dont fight back against them

when and if the lexapro works for you, you will need less K

if the lexapro doesnt work after say 6 weeks ask the psych about trying another type of AD, all yours so far have been SSRI or prozac type, there are several other types that may work for you

an AD thats working will help your SA more than K, IMO


----------

